# 

## silencer7

Jak w temacie - chodzi o połączenie styku płyty GK sufitu podwieszanego z murowaną ścianą. Wiem, że należy połączyć to elastycznie - przy pomocy akrylu. I w związku z tym moje pytania:
1. Czy fazować do tego krawędzie płyt?
2. Jakiego użyć akrylu - chyba najbardziej popularny SOUDAL odpada, wyczytałem o nim dużo negatywnych opinii, że pęka, kruszeje itd. Jaki akryl więc polecacie? A może zrobić to czymś innym?
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## FlashBack

> Jak w temacie - chodzi o połączenie styku płyty GK sufitu podwieszanego z murowaną ścianą. Wiem, że należy połączyć to elastycznie - przy pomocy akrylu. I w związku z tym moje pytania:
> 1. Czy fazować do tego krawędzie płyt?
> 2. Jakiego użyć akrylu - chyba najbardziej popularny SOUDAL odpada, wyczytałem o nim dużo negatywnych opinii, że pęka, kruszeje itd. Jaki akryl więc polecacie? A może zrobić to czymś innym?
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


murowana sciana minimum otynkowana.
1. jezeli sa to krawedzie ciete to fazowac.
2. wykonac tak jak zalecaja producenci plyt g/k
i na koniec po finiszowaniu uzywam akrylowej masy szpachlowej z karusza firmy "den braven" brak przebarwien, spekan itp.

----------


## silencer7

> Napisał silencer7
> 
> Jak w temacie - chodzi o połączenie styku płyty GK sufitu podwieszanego z murowaną ścianą. Wiem, że należy połączyć to elastycznie - przy pomocy akrylu. I w związku z tym moje pytania:
> 1. Czy fazować do tego krawędzie płyt?
> 2. Jakiego użyć akrylu - chyba najbardziej popularny SOUDAL odpada, wyczytałem o nim dużo negatywnych opinii, że pęka, kruszeje itd. Jaki akryl więc polecacie? A może zrobić to czymś innym?
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.
> 
> 
> murowana sciana minimum otynkowana.
> ...


Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. Ściana u mnie jest już wykończona tj. pomalowana. 
Zrozumiałem to tak:

czyli naciąć płytę i od razu wypełniać akrylem? Czy inaczej? Bo napisałeś "i na koniec po finiszowaniu uzywam akrylowej masy szpachlowej z karusza firmy "den braven"", o co więc chodzi z tym finiszowaniem? Czy przed położeniem akrylu muszę czymś to jeszcze szpachlować?

Jaka jest przewaga tego sposobu nad sposobem z zastosowaniem taśmy ślizgowej?
Płyty mam NORGIPS, u nich na stronie niewiele jest o tym :/

----------


## FlashBack

wszelkie styki wykonuje wedlog zalecen jakie mam od producenta.
takie polaczenie jak pokazales to,  plyta na zakonczeniu ma wtapiany naroznik zakanczajacy i dopiero po tym wypelnia sie szczeline masa elastyczna ale i tak stosuje sie dylatowanie.

----------


## silencer7

> wszelkie styki wykonuje wedlog zalecen jakie mam od producenta.
> takie polaczenie jak pokazales to,  plyta na zakonczeniu ma wtapiany naroznik zakanczajacy i dopiero po tym wypelnia sie szczeline masa elastyczna ale i tak stosuje sie dylatowanie.


Kurcze wiesz co nie bardzo umiem sobie to wyobrazić co napisałeś... 
Mam ogromną prośbę. Czy mógłbyś narysować jak ty to wykonujesz na takich łączeniach z tym narożnikiem itd.? 
Na pewno pomoże też to innym bo to pytanie przewija się na forum dosyć często. 
Z góry wielkie dzięki.

----------


## Arol_62

> Jak w temacie - chodzi o połączenie styku płyty GK sufitu podwieszanego z murowaną ścianą. Wiem, że należy połączyć to elastycznie - przy pomocy akrylu. I w związku z tym moje pytania:
> 1. Czy fazować do tego krawędzie płyt?
> 2. Jakiego użyć akrylu - chyba najbardziej popularny SOUDAL odpada, wyczytałem o nim dużo negatywnych opinii, że pęka, kruszeje itd. Jaki akryl więc polecacie? A może zrobić to czymś innym?
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.



Sufity podwieszane (dotyczy tez skosow na poddaszach)powinno sie tak zrobic ,aby polaczenie z murem bylo polaczeniem slizgowym (delatacja)
Polaczenie plyty GK i sciany murowanej pracuje i jak jest zle wykonane to peka.
Profesionalni gipsiarze nie stosuja akrylu .
Konstrukcja sufitu podwieszanego nie moze byc polaczona na stale ze sciana ,powinna byc niezaleznie podwieszona.
Polaczenie plyty GK z otynkowana sciana (!)rozdzielone jest naklejona na tynk tasma malarska (papierowa np.desa)i to polaczenie nalezy zaszpachlowac na bandaz(flizelina ) a wystajaca tasme malarska po wyschnieciu masy szpachlowej obciac nozem.
Tym sposobem uzyskujemy polaczenie (delatacje )ktore spokojnie przeniesie kazde naprezenie i nie peka  :big grin:  Podobnie wykonuje sie polaczenie scianka GK i sciana tynkowana ,z tym ze profil przyscienny jest naturalnie zamocowany do sciany ,a delatacje robi sie tylko pomiedzy plyta GK a tynkiem(W sufitach podwieszanych ruszt nie moze byc zamocowany do sciany tylko stanowic niezalezna konstrukcje podwieszona do sufitu)  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> Sufity podwieszane (dotyczy tez skosow na poddaszach)powinno sie tak zrobic ,aby polaczenie z murem bylo polaczeniem slizgowym (delatacja)
> Polaczenie plyty GK i sciany murowanej pracuje i jak jest zle wykonane to peka.
> *Profesionalni gipsiarze nie stosuja akrylu .*
> Konstrukcja sufitu podwieszanego nie moze byc polaczona na stale ze sciana ,powinna byc niezaleznie podwieszona.
> Polaczenie plyty GK z otynkowana sciana (!)rozdzielone jest naklejona na tynk tasma malarska (papierowa np.desa)i to polaczenie nalezy zaszpachlowac na bandaz(flizelina ) a wystajaca tasme malarska po wyschnieciu masy szpachlowej obciac nozem.
> Tym sposobem uzyskujemy polaczenie (delatacje )ktore spokojnie przeniesie kazde naprezenie i nie peka  Podobnie wykonuje sie polaczenie scianka GK i sciana tynkowana ,z tym ze profil przyscienny jest naturalnie zamocowany do sciany ,a delatacje robi sie tylko pomiedzy plyta GK a tynkiem(W sufitach podwieszanych ruszt nie moze byc zamocowany do sciany tylko stanowic niezalezna konstrukcje podwieszona do sufitu)


hmm... możesz uzasadnić?   :Roll: 


...nie wspomnę już o _deletacji_

----------


## Arol_62

Moze nie wyrazilem sie scisle..Polaczenie sciana gipsowa (sufit podwieszany) ze sciana murowana (otynkowana) wypelnione akrylem nie jest polaczeniem prawidlowym.
Polaczenia dwoch roznych materialow budowlanych wymaga dylatacji  :big grin:  .
Polaczenie GK z GK mozna wypelnic akrylem.
W jednym przypadku stosuje sie akryl w polaczeniu GK sciana murowana ale jest to juz inny temat...
A jezeli wydaje ci sie ze wiesz lepiej to prosze...  :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Polaczenie (sufit podwieszany) ze sciana murowana (otynkowana) wypelnione akrylem nie jest polaczeniem prawidlowym.


jest jak najbardziej prawidlowe.

----------


## silencer7

Dzięki za odpowiedź, zrozumiałem więc, że jeśli chcę zrobić połączenie ślizgowe z dylatacją to mam to zrobić tak:


Nie rozumiem jednak jednego zdania z tego opisu:



> (...) Polaczenie plyty GK z otynkowana sciana (!)rozdzielone jest naklejona na tynk tasma malarska (papierowa np.desa)i to polaczenie nalezy zaszpachlowac na bandaz(flizelina ) a wystajaca tasme malarska po wyschnieciu masy szpachlowej obciac nozem. (...)


a mianowicie tego, że mam to zaszpachlować na fizelinę - tzn. co zaszpachlować na tę fizelinę, gdzie tę fizelinę mam wtopić? Nie bardzo rozumiem co ona tu wniesie skoro mam połączenie ślizgowe? Ona ma za zadanie połączyć szpachlę z płytą GK czy jak? 
Z góry dzięki za info  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

wzmocnic spoine z plyta  :big grin:  ale w/g zacytowanego opisu i tak peknie tyle, ze pod flizelina.

----------


## silencer7

> wzmocnic spoine z plyta  ale w/g zacytowanego opisu i tak peknie tyle, ze pod flizelina.


Dobrze to co zrobić żeby przy połączeniu ślizgowym nie pękało  :smile:

----------


## Arol_62

> Dzięki za odpowiedź, zrozumiałem więc, że jeśli chcę zrobić połączenie ślizgowe z dylatacją to mam to zrobić tak:
> 
> 
> Nie rozumiem jednak jednego zdania z tego opisu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Dokladnie tak ,flizelina ma za zadanie wzmocnic mase szpachlowa na polaczeniu z tasma slizgowa(plyta GK nie musi byc tak bardzo nacieta jak na rys.)Powstaje delikatna dylatacja ktorej nie wolno juz niczym wypelniac.Metoda ta jest zalecana przez Knaufa juz od wiekow ,a nie jakies wypelnianie szczeliny akrylem   Skad wy to macie _

----------


## odaro

[quote="Arol_62"]


> Dokladnie tak ,flizelina ma za zadanie wzmocnic mase szpachlowa na polaczeniu z tasma slizgowa(plyta GK nie musi byc tak bardzo nacieta jak na rys.)Powstaje delikatna dylatacja ktorej nie wolno juz niczym wypelniac.Metoda ta jest zalecana przez Knaufa juz od wiekow ,a nie jakies wypelnianie szczeliny akrylem   Skad wy to macie  [/i]


A Rigips ...oni chyba polecają wypełnienie akrylem.

Nie jestem jeszcze na tym etapie budowy to nie będę się upierał

----------


## TIGER46

Witam
W tym przypadku powinno zastosowć się połączenie ślizgowe.Robi się go tak:
między ścianę i płytę nakłada się warstwę masy szpachlowej.Później papierową taśmę(nie flizelinę)zbrojącą mocuje się do ściany,a drugą-jednostronnie klejącą(np.taką do sklejania kartonów)wzdłuż krawędzi płyty.Taśmy powinny się ze sobą stykać.Potem całość szpachlujemy.

----------


## silencer7

> Witam
> W tym przypadku powinno zastosowć się połączenie ślizgowe.Robi się go tak:
> między ścianę i płytę nakłada się warstwę masy szpachlowej.Później papierową taśmę(nie flizelinę)zbrojącą mocuje się do ściany,a drugą-jednostronnie klejącą(np.taką do sklejania kartonów)wzdłuż krawędzi płyty.Taśmy powinny się ze sobą stykać.Potem całość szpachlujemy.


Wydaje mi się, że opisałeś to kompletnie inaczej niż Arol_62. Skoro najpierw mam zaszpachlować to gdzie mam później nakleić taśmę? Bo nie kumam gdzie w twoim sposobie powstanie ślizg.

----------


## TIGER46

Gdzie jaką taśmę zastosować i gdzie przykleić to napisałem wyżej,a połączenie ślizgowe powstaje na styku obu taśm.

----------


## FlashBack

ale jaja  :big grin:  takiego polaczenia sie nie szpachluje, tylko wypelnia masa elastyczna.

----------


## silencer7

> ale jaja  takiego polaczenia sie nie szpachluje, tylko wypelnia masa elastyczna.


Pewnie masz rację, ale wytłumacz mi - laikowi - w jakim celu musi tu być masa elastyczna. Jak dla mnie na logikę wygląda to tak, że w takim połączeniu spoina nie pracuje bo wszelkie naprężenia kompensowane są przez dylatację utworzoną przez połączenie ślizgowe, które przecież po to chyba właśnie jest. 
Przy sposobie bez dylatacji przez ślizg to rozumiem, że musi być masa elastyczna bo wtedy to ona, a więc co za tym idzie spoina ma za zadanie przenosić naprężenia. W przypadku połączenia ślizgowego jakoś to co mówisz mi się kupy nie trzyma  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

popatrz na to co narysowales na poczatku i powiedz sobie czego tam tak naprawde brakuje by wykonac to polaczenie tak jak sie upierasz.

----------


## silencer7

> popatrz na to co narysowales na poczatku i powiedz sobie czego tam tak naprawde brakuje by wykonac to polaczenie tak jak sie upierasz.


No pewnie tego narożnika o którym pisałeś i który nadal nie wiem jak tam wpasować  :smile:  
Po pierwsze na nic się nie upieram, po prostu się na tym nie znam a że lubię takie rzeczy wiedzieć i jestem dociekliwy to wnikam i kombinuję  :smile:  
Po drugie moje pytanie o masę elastyczną było do rys. nr 2 z zastosowaniem ślizgu a nie do rys. nr 1. 
Z mojego laickiego kombinowania póki co wychodzi mi to, że skoro masa jest nazywana elastyczną to powinna kompensować naprężenia sama w sobie, a jeśli tego nie zapewnia to chyba nie jest już elastyczną? 
Nadal więc nie wiem czemu proponujesz przy połączeniu ślizgowym utworzenie spoiny elastycznej skoro to właśnie ślizg ma kompensować wspomniane naprężenia?

----------


## bzykos

Knauf w swoim połączeniu ślizgowym też nie "nakazuje" stosować akrylu,gdyż nie ma takiej konieczności,tylko taśma ślizgowa i uniflot,ale nigdzie nie jest to aż tak dokładnie zobrazowane,żeby tacy laicy(jak ja  :smile:  ) w pełni zrozumieli poprawność wykonania tego połączenia...

----------


## FlashBack

> Knauf w swoim połączeniu ślizgowym też nie "nakazuje" stosować akrylu,gdyż nie ma takiej konieczności,tylko taśma ślizgowa i uniflot,ale nigdzie nie jest to aż tak dokładnie zobrazowane,żeby tacy laicy(jak ja  ) w pełni zrozumieli poprawność wykonania tego połączenia...


he tam nie polaczenia to jest zwykly styk plyty ze sciana.

----------


## pierwek

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> Knauf w swoim połączeniu ślizgowym też nie "nakazuje" stosować akrylu,gdyż nie ma takiej konieczności,tylko taśma ślizgowa i uniflot,ale nigdzie nie jest to aż tak dokładnie zobrazowane,żeby tacy laicy(jak ja  ) w pełni zrozumieli poprawność wykonania tego połączenia...
> 
> 
> he tam nie polaczenia to jest zwykly styk plyty ze sciana.


a mógłbyś napisać to po polsku?Jestem tym tematem żywo zainteresowany ale nie rozumiem co chciałeś powiedzieć.

ja w sobotę szpachlowałem sufit i miałem styki ze ścianą murowaną, zrobiłem tak...

1. w szparę pomiędzy ścianą a płytą wcisnąłem taśmę papierową (wilgotną) - 3/4 taśmy oczywiście wystaje poza płytę.

2. w szparę wcisnąłem UNIFLOT jednocześnie rozsmarowałem warstwę ca 1-2mm na szerokość 7cm po płycie. w to wtopiłem flizelinę w taki sposób że styka się z taśmą papierową.

3. następnie flizelinę przykryłem warstwą UNIFLOTA - okolo 1mm

4. teraz mam zamiar wykończyć to jakimś finiszem (myślałem o Megaronie finisz - co o tym myślicie?)

5. po tym odetnę dopiero taśmę papierową - tu nie jestem pewein czy nie powinienem tego zrobić przed nałożeniem finiszu

raczej nie będe dawał akrylu tylko to po prostu pomaluje

co na to szanowni fachowcy ?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


nieee no super i myslisz, ze nie popeka?

----------


## pierwek

masz coś do powiedzenia?

----------


## akte

> raczej nie będe dawał akrylu tylko to po prostu pomaluje


*pierwek* takie połączenie ma niestety dużą szansę, że pęknie...
Robisz dylatacje (i słusznie) właśnie po to, aby nie łączyć trwale spoiny z ścianą murowaną. Na styku szpachlówki i taśmy nastąpi pęknięcie, które należałoby czymś przykryć np. akrylem  szpachlowym

Pozdr

----------


## pierwek

czyli przy wycinaniu taśmy papierowej lekko sfazować ten styk (tak na 3mm) i uzupełnić to miejsce akrylem?

ale już jako ostatni etap - po gładzi?

podając mój sposób wykonania miałem nadzieję na konstruktywną i merytoryczną krytykę - dzięki *akte*

----------


## FlashBack

> czyli przy wycinaniu taśmy papierowej lekko sfazować ten styk (tak na 3mm) i uzupełnić to miejsce akrylem?
> 
> ale już jako ostatni etap - po gładzi?
> obetnij wystajacy nadmiar rowno przy szpachli juz nic nie podcinaj.
> 
> podając mój sposób wykonania miałem nadzieję na konstruktywną i merytoryczną krytykę - dzięki *akte*



pkt.1 - zastosowales tasme papierowa (wilgotna) wiec prawdopodobnie jest to tasma zbrojaca do spoinowania, tak wykonane polaczenie jak opisales nie ma nic wspolnego ze spoinowaniem dylatowanym. to czy bedzie na spoinie flizelina czy nie i tak "wykruszy spoine" peknie.

----------


## pierwek

dokładnie tak. zastosowałem taśmę do spoinowania - wziąłem to na logikę tak... taśma się do ściany nie przyklei - przyklei się zaś do UNIFLOTa - 

tak czy inaczej płyta nie będzie zespolona ze ścianą. Nie bardzo wiedziałem jaką taśmę mam zastosować w tym miejscu - czytałem że papierową - znalazłem tylko jedną (pomijając tą ze zbrojeniem metalowym do narożników).

Mógłbyś w takim razie napisać jaka taśma powinna tam być?

Generalnie uważam że nic się nie będzie działo bo sufit jest nie na poddaszu a na parterze - strop teriva - za dużo to-to nie będzie się ruszać...

Do poddasza postaram się przygotować lepiej (w teorii) o ile uda mi się znaleźć jak się powinno robić to poprawnie.

A nawet jak mi się nie uda znaleźć to i tak nie zaproszę do siebie na budowę żadnego fachowca ponieważ nie mam na Was kasy Panowie. Sorry taki life...   :Confused:

----------


## FlashBack

papierowa tasma do zbrojenia spoin ma perforacje przez ktora przecisnela sie szpachel w trakcie wypelniania spoiny, masz ja teraz przyklejona do sciany.
pocieszajace jest to, ze pekanie (eksplodowanie) spoin wystepuje w okreslonych warunkach i to mozna kamuflowac masami elastycznymi (akryl). nawet na poddaszu nie tyle grozne jest laczenie sie spoin z tynkami co spoiny w poszczegolnych oddzielnych a stykajacych sie plytowaniach.

----------


## pierwek

> papierowa tasma do zbrojenia spoin ma perforacje przez ktora przecisnela sie szpachel w trakcie wypelniania spoiny, masz ja teraz przyklejona do sciany.


a to w takim razie użyłem jakiejś innej taśmy - jest pełna - dość gruba (tak gruba jak papier który jest na płytach) - na 100% szpachel przez nią nie przeszła

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> papierowa tasma do zbrojenia spoin ma perforacje przez ktora przecisnela sie szpachel w trakcie wypelniania spoiny, masz ja teraz przyklejona do sciany.
> 
> 
> a to w takim razie użyłem jakiejś innej taśmy - jest pełna - dość gruba (tak gruba jak papier który jest na płytach) - na 100% szpachel przez nią nie przeszła


to nie sa otwory jak po dziurkaczu .

----------


## pierwek

no to nie wiem.... w mojej taśmie nie było żadnych otworów, nawet takich po szpilce - leżała obok siatki zbrojącej i flizeliny czyli raczej do prac przy zabudowie GK

kosztowała jakieś 4zł (chyba 50m) chyba więc nie jest to raczej technologia kosmiczna...   :Roll:

----------


## FlashBack

> no to nie wiem.... w mojej taśmie nie było żadnych otworów, nawet takich po szpilce - leżała obok siatki zbrojącej i flizeliny czyli raczej do prac przy zabudowie GK
> 
> kosztowała jakieś 4zł (chyba 50m) chyba więc nie jest to raczej technologia kosmiczna...


aha moze teraz juz je robia bez perforacji i bo te co mam z przed miesiaca jeszcze ja maja  :wink: .

----------


## lukasz_p

Jeżeli już o łączeniu, to mam pytanie; jak połaczyć sciankę działową z bk ze słupem drewnianym?

----------


## FlashBack

> Jeżeli już o łączeniu, to mam pytanie; jak połaczyć sciankę działową z bk ze słupem drewnianym?


bk? hmmm gwozdziem?

----------


## bzykos

> Mógłbyś w takim razie napisać jaka taśma powinna tam być?


To jest zwykła taśma samoprzylepna,taka jak się kartony skleja   :smile:  Knauf ma oczywiście swoją taką taśmę,z napisem "KNAUF", ale niczym ona się nie różni od zwykłej szarej taśmy samoprzylepnej z supermarketu. Byleby się trochę ściany trzymała.

----------


## Trociu

A nie można zrobić tak, że przy odcinaniu tej taśmy, co wystaje poza płyty zrobić od razu dla pewności delikatnie nożykiem nacięcie, coby pęknięcie już było??
Ja wczoraj właśnie zacząłem obróbkę płyt sufitu na parterze. Wkleiłem zwykłą taśmę papierową malarską. Na koniec się odetnie.

----------


## pierwek

nie mówię że taśma którą zakupiłem ja jest jakaś lepsza... ale jest na pewno grubsza z 4x od tej malarskiej - tyle, że nie jest samoprzylepna i żeby ją założyć potrzeba dwóch osób albo trzeba ją jakoś chwilowo klinować. Jeżeli miałaby to być dylatacja to IMHO taśma malarska jest trochę cienka - ale fachowcem nie jestem i być może malarska też jest ok.

Ja tą grubszą taśmę zakupiłem w castoramie - a leży wraz z innymi taśmami przy profilach do stelaży.

----------


## bzykos

Ale to raczej nie powinna być taśma malarska,bo ta jest z papieru,a taśma samoprzylepna do "uzyskania" połączenia ślizgowego jest taśmą z folii.

----------


## Trociu

> Ale to raczej nie powinna być taśma malarska,bo ta jest z papieru,a taśma samoprzylepna do "uzyskania" połączenia ślizgowego jest taśmą z folii.


Dobra - to dzisiaj wieczorem zmieniam technologię.  :wink:

----------


## max hummel

Nie mam pojęcia skąd tych mądrości nabrał pan partacz-silencer7. Od dziesięciu lat widzę i wykonuję poprawki po ludziach takich jak on.
Po pierwsze jaka DELATACJA panie silencer7?
!!!DYLATACJA!!!
Po drugie człowieku: jeśli według ciebie profesjonaliści nie stosują akrylu to po cholerę produkują go tacy liderzy na rynku budowlanymi jak Den Braven czy Soudal???
I nie gipsiarze, chłopie! Szpachlarze!!!
A teraz perełka - połączenie ślizgowe: Nie ma mądralo takiego, które nie pęka. Od lat producenci zmagają się z tą zmorą. Jednak przy użyciu połączenia ślizgowego można dokładnie przewidzieć miejsce jego powstania i tu właśnie przychodzi nam z pomocą AKRYL, którego według ciebie się nie stosuje. Akryl nie zapobiega powstaniu pęknięcia, ale je skutecznie maskuje. Nie da się powiedzieć, że pomieszczenia zostały skończone i pobrać należnych pieniędzy jeśli nie użyliśmy akrylu!!!. Akryl trzeba położyć praktycznie we wszystkie połączenia ściana-GK. Ściąć kartusz pod kątem i nanieść akryl, który należy w miarę szybko wyprofilować - patyk, palec albo gumka no i przy pomocy wody. Na koniec można użyć pędzelka. 
W razie pytań służę pomocą [email protected].
Resztę pozdrawiam.

----------


## max hummel

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> Ale to raczej nie powinna być taśma malarska,bo ta jest z papieru,a taśma samoprzylepna do "uzyskania" połączenia ślizgowego jest taśmą z folii.
> 
> 
> Dobra - to dzisiaj wieczorem zmieniam technologię.



Nie zmieniaj technologii przyjacielu. Taśma malarska spokojnie wystarczy. Chodzi w jej stosowaniu tylko o to by gips przy szpachlowaniu nie przywarł do ściany. I żadnych cięć. Samo pęknie. Na koniec akryl.
Powodzenia.

----------


## uka46

Witam wszystkich.
Mam następujące pytanie jaką taśmę powinno sie używac do płyt PRO a jaką do Vario?

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam wszystkich.
> Mam następujące pytanie jaką taśmę powinno sie używac do płyt PRO a jaką do Vario?


krawedz Vario nie wiem czy te plyty mozna jeszcze gdzies dostac.
PRO - wszystkie rodzaje tasm
Vario - papier i flizelina

----------


## Butch123

Jak będę wklejał flizelinę (szerokość ok 4 cm) zakryje ona szelinę o szerokości ok 0,5 cm czyli z 3,5 cm flizeliny będzie wystawało za szeglinę. Czy zedrzeć papier z tej pozostałej szerokości i lekko zeszlifować płytę żeby taśma po zaszpachlowaniu nie wystawała? Obawiam się, że jak na tą cześć z papierem przykleje jeszcze flizelinę ok 1 mm to będzie to widoczne. I analogicznie czy łącząc 2 płyty z nieoryginalnymi krawędziami też mam wyciąć w papierze szczelinę na wtopienie flizeliny ??? Prosze o odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Butch123

> z powierzchni plyt przy krawedzi cietych nie zrywamy kartonu.
> krawedz plyty nalezy lekko fazowac pod katem 45 stopni by po przylozeniu do siebie plyt na styku krawedzi powstal delikatny rowek. oczyszczamy go na sucho nastepnie zwilzamy woda lub gruntujemy. na koniec nakladamy gips spoinowy i wtapiamy flizeline a nadmiar gipsu zbieramy.
> kolejny krok to, wykanczamy krawedz przez nalozenie jeszcze dwuch warstw gipsu. kazda szerzej od poprzedniej, az uzyskamy na calej dlugosci krawiedzi pas gipsu o szerokosci min 40cm. pierwsza z tych warstw rowniez wykonujemy gipsem spoinowym. 
> lub jako ostatnia warstwe wykonujemy calkowiete szpachlowanie powierzchni plyt np. gladzia gipsowa.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze pytanko czy w przypadku gruntowania gipsujemy już po wyschnięciu czy tak jak w przypadku użycia wody od razu?

----------


## praca_praca2000

> Nie da się powiedzieć, że pomieszczenia zostały skończone i pobrać należnych pieniędzy jeśli nie użyliśmy akrylu!!!. Akryl trzeba położyć praktycznie we wszystkie połączenia ściana-GK. *Ściąć kartusz pod kątem* i nanieść akryl, który należy w miarę szybko wyprofilować - patyk, palec albo gumka no i przy pomocy wody. Na koniec można użyć pędzelka. 
> W razie pytań służę pomocą [email protected].
> Resztę pozdrawiam.


Ja co prawda nie ścinam kartusza pod kątem a samą końcówkę... :wink:  ale... oczywiście ze się zgodzę z kolegą po fachu.
Nie rozumiem kogos,kto twierdzi,ze PROFESJONALIŚCI akrylu nie używają.To,ze niektórzy deweloperzy NIE ŻYCZĄ sobie akrylu na budowie,to ich sprawa.Aha...co "mądrzejsi" regipsiarze stosują piankę montażową  :smile:  brawo!
Akryl stosujem wszedzie w naroznikach wew. łączenia płyta/płyta , plyta/ściana.
Szczelina : płyta fazowana pod kątem...taśma slizgowa (rodzaj w/g uznania) szczelinę wypełniamy masą szpachlową (na 1sze szpachlowanie) i naklejamy wzdłuż łączenia fizeline (tak oto zostaje nam szczelina włosowa-tak to sie wlasnie nazywa w przypadku takiego zastosowania fizeliny-czyli przesunięcie pekniecia na sam styk płyty ze ścianą).Następnie kolejne szpachlowanie,odcięcie nadmiaru  taśmy slizg. i wypełnienie łączenia AKRYLEM! (oczywiscie,po szlifowaniu itp).
Generalnie,nie zawsze stosuję slizg ponieważ dobrze polozona fizelina kompensuje ten "szczegół"  :wink:  i tak pęknie przy łączeniu z murem,tynkiem etc...ponieważ konstrukcja samonosna sufitu swoje,a ściana swoje (mowa o siłach,napręzeniach...bla).
Odnośnie lektury,w razie wątpliwości zapraszam do Rigipsa....tam jest wszystko.

Pozdrawiam fachowców i "fachowców"  :smile:

----------


## Kazik123

A czy można wykorzystać taśmę uszczelniającą Norgips (taką co daje się pod profil UD) zamiast taśmy samoprzylepnej? Chodzi o to, że taka taśma uszczelniająca ma 5cm szerokości i spokojnie wystarczy na profil i płytę. Nie wiem tylko czy jest ona z warstwą kleju  :smile:

----------


## koszuu

Hej,

*Problem:*
Mam problem. Pierwszy obrazek przedstawia sytuacje jaką mam w mieszkaniu. Zła kolejność prac, najpierw powstała zabudowana i wyciszona ściana GK (oddzielająca moje mieszkanie od mieszkania sąsiadów), następnie do niej zostały położone tynki maszynowo bez żadnej dyletacji.

*Opis Prac:*
Mam zamiar skuć cały róg do ściany z bloczków, włożyć taśmę o grubości ok 5mm która ma służyć za dyletację i doszpachlować do niej sciane z GK. Wyjąć taśme, w szparę 5 mm napchać czegoś elastycznego po czym zakleić taśmą w drugą stronę i zaszpachlować ścianę z tynku maszynowego, zdjąć taśmę wypełnić elastyczną masą.

*Efekt:*
W efekcie powstanie sytuacja jak na drugim obrazku. Czy takie prace mają sens?




Pozdrawiam
Kamil

----------


## koszuu

Nikt nie pomoże? Może komuś to zlecić?

----------


## marekmaz

> Hej,
> 
> *Problem:*
> Mam problem. Pierwszy obrazek przedstawia sytuacje jaką mam w mieszkaniu. Zła kolejność prac, najpierw powstała zabudowana i wyciszona ściana GK (oddzielająca moje mieszkanie od mieszkania sąsiadów), następnie do niej zostały położone tynki maszynowo bez żadnej dyletacji.
> 
> *Opis Prac:*
> Mam zamiar skuć cały róg do ściany z bloczków, włożyć taśmę o grubości ok 5mm która ma służyć za dyletację i doszpachlować do niej sciane z GK. Wyjąć taśme, w szparę 5 mm napchać czegoś elastycznego po czym zakleić taśmą w drugą stronę i zaszpachlować ścianę z tynku maszynowego, zdjąć taśmę wypełnić elastyczną masą.
> 
> *Efekt:*
> ...


Witam,
Proszę o zapoznanie się z tymi produktami http://centerflex.com.pl/tasmy.php
i zastosowanie ich właśnie do połączenia płyt KG z murem ( odpoada wtedy: taśma przekładkowa,uniflot, fizelina) wystarczy gips szpachlowy

Proszę o opinie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kobi033

a czy płyte na poddaszu przykręcać do UD idących równolegle do CD  (czyli przy ściance kolankowej i przy ściance działowej) czy nieprzykręcać do żadnych UD

----------


## profi45

> a czy płyte na poddaszu przykręcać do UD idących równolegle do CD  (czyli przy ściance kolankowej i przy ściance działowej) czy nieprzykręcać do żadnych UD


Mozecie przykręcać do UD.Wkręty co 30 cm.

----------


## ekmir

Mam kilka pytań dotyczących wykonania systemu suchej zabudowy na poddaszu użytkowym. Ocieplenie ma być w formie wdmuchanej celulozy po wykonaniu suchej zabudowy:
- jaki zastosować ruszt (stelaż) na ściankach kolankowych, skosach i sufitach (pojedynczy, podwójny, jaki rozstaw)?
- jakie zastosować płyty na powyższych ściankach, skosach i sufitach (producent, rodzaj: gipsowo-kartonowe, gipsowo-włóknowe, zwykłe, ogniowe, grubość) ?
- czy stosować jedna płytę czy x2 (na ściankach kolankowych, skosach i sufitach) ?
- w jaki sposób "opanować" połączenia płyt (gk, gw) pomiędzy sobą, a także ze ścianą?

----------

